# Lirc [howto]

## Elvis-Gauss

I hope this guide will help you to get your remote control working.

There is a few steps.

1) Lirc compiling

go to /etc/make.conf and add LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=pixelview_pro" If you are using that driver. You must know which driver you are using first.This is a list of avaible drivers

none, any, act200l, adaptec, animax, atilibusb, atiusb, audio, avermedia, avermedia_vdomate, avermedia98, bestbuy, bestbuy2, breakoutbox, bte, caraca, chronos, comX, creative_infracd, dsp, cph03x, cph06x,creative, devinput, dvico, ea65, exaudio, flyvideo, gvbctv5pci, hauppauge, hauppauge_dvb, hercules_smarttv_stereo,igorplugusb, imon, irdeo, irdeo_remote,irman, irreal, it87, knc_one, kworld,leadtek_0007, leadtek_0010, leadtek_pvr2000,livedrive_midi, livedrive_seq, logitech,lptX, mceusb, mediafocusI, mouseremote, mouseremote_ps2, mp3anywhere, packard_bell, parallel, pcmak, pcmak_usb, pctv, pixelview_bt878, pixelview_pak, pixelview_pro, provideo, realmagic, remotemaster, sa1100, sasem, serial, silitek, sir, slinke, streamzap, tekram, tekram_bt829, tira, tvbox, udp, uirt2, uirt2_raw

Find your driver and emerge lirc.

2) Copy the configuration file of your remote from http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/ and put it in /etc/lircd.conf.

Don't worry if it isn't there... create it.

3) Modules.

You need to load some modules to have remote control working.

First you must add lircd to a runlevel.

Type rc-update add lircd default

and /etc/init.d/lircd start

Type modprobe -l and see if there are lirc_dev lirc_gpio lirc_serial.

I think it's enough to modprobe lirc_gpio and lirc_dev and add lirc_gpio and lirc_dev to default runlevel or /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.6

After modprobe lirc_gpio you must have /dev/lirc0 file.

type cat /dev/lirc0 and press a button to ensure your remote is responding on that device and it's working fine.

4) irexec program and lircrc file

This program is used by tvtime xmms, mplayer and other applications. irexec reads what you press on your remote, recognize it as a command and sends comands to the programs like tvtime and mplayer.

irexec reads a file named ~/.lircrc that knows what each button does. At first you must create this file and then you must fill it in this format:

begin

	prog	= ...

	remote	= ...

	button	= ...

	repeat	= ...

	delay	= ...

	config	= ...

	mode	= ...

	flags	= ...

    end

you can read about it at /usr/share/doc/lirc-0.7.0-r1/html/configure.html or http://www.lirc.org/

IMPORTANT!

If you don't want to fill this manually you can go on tvtime website or mplayer website or xmms and there you can find an already filled document. For example go to http://tvtime.sourceforge.net/example.lircrc

You can copy that information in ~/.lircrc 

5) Now you can start irexec.

If everything is ok there won't be connection error: Could not connect to the socket or something like this.

If there is such an error it means that one of lirc_dev lirc_gpio or lircd module isn't load properly.

First ensure that /etc/init.d/lircd is loaded without errors. Than ensure that there is /dev/lirc0 and it is your remote.

(cat /dev/lirc0 and press a button).

If the remote controller is a part of the tvtuner and the tuner's modules aren't loaded correctly for YOUR tuner then you might not be able to load some of the lirc modules (lirc_gpio for example)

I hope this will help you in lirc setup. I suppose I have some mistakes. Excuse me for those   :Wink: 

Appendix:

IMPORTANT!!! For the newest lirc version the LIRC_OPTS option becomes deprecated. Use LIRC_DEVICES="<your> <lirc> <devices>"

To see the list of available devices type emerge -pv lirc

Apendix - ~/.lircrc configuration :

Often I wanted to control diferent programs with one RC (remote control) so I needed to define diferent modes for every program. This allows me not to  trigger 2 or more actions of diferent programs with pressing one button. When I enter into mode "tvtime" I work only with the program tvtime and any other programs aren't affected, then I can change the mode and operate with another program... So the question is how to define the modes. The following is the template configuration I deemed using lirc.org documentation  :Smile: 

It's recomended the mode buttons not to be used for anything other than turning a mode on  :Exclamation:  This could cause malfunction in switching the mode or weird consequences   :Very Happy: 

#Making the default mode

begin

	flags = startup_mode       #this tells irexec that the default mode (startup) will be tvtime

	mode = tvtime                 #the name of the mode - it's better to be the name of the program irexec controls

end

#How to start the mode called "tvtime"

begin

	flags = mode

	button = <button1>         #a remote control button (chan+, vol+, etc.)

	mode = tvtime

end

#How to start the mode called "mplayer"

begin

	flags = mode

	button = <button2>         #a remote control button (chan+, vol+, etc.)

	mode = mplayer

end

begin tvtime            #begins a definition of mode called "tvtime"

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = POWER

    config = tvtime &

    config = tvtime-command QUIT

end

.......                         #other buttons' configurations

end tvtime                #ends the definition of mode "tvtime"

begin mplayer           #starts a definition of mode called "mplayer"

     begin

         button = 0

         prog = mplayer

         config = vo_ontop

         repeat = 1

     end

     ...........                 #other buttons' configurations

end mplayer               #ends the definition of "mplayer" mode

----------

## nightmarez

 *Elvis-Gauss wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4) irexec program and lircrc file
> 
> This program is used by tvtime xmms, mplayer and other applications. 

 

xmms. mplayer, xine, mythtv, etc has build in support for lirc (if you emerged them with lirc use flag) so you dont need irexec. just use:

```

begin

               remote = avertv

               button = power

               prog   = xine

               repeat = 0

               config = Quit

end

```

as an example. you only need irexec to start the application which can also be done with irkick when you use KDE.

----------

## DetectiveInspekta

I get this errormessage

```

autoheader-2.59: WARNING: Using auxiliary files such as `acconfig.h', `config.h.bot'

autoheader-2.59: WARNING: and `config.h.top', to define templates for `config.h.in'

autoheader-2.59: WARNING: is deprecated and discouraged.

autoheader-2.59:

autoheader-2.59: WARNING: Using the third argument of `AC_DEFINE' and

autoheader-2.59: WARNING: `AC_DEFINE_UNQUOTED' allows to define a template without

autoheader-2.59: WARNING: `acconfig.h':

autoheader-2.59:

autoheader-2.59: WARNING:   AC_DEFINE([NEED_FUNC_MAIN], 1,

autoheader-2.59:                [Define if a function `main' is needed.])

autoheader-2.59:

autoheader-2.59: WARNING: More sophisticated templates can also be produced, see the

autoheader-2.59: WARNING: documentation.

configure.in:18: warning: do not use m4_patsubst: use patsubst or m4_bpatsubst

aclocal.m4:629: AM_CONFIG_HEADER is expanded from...

configure.in:18: the top level

configure.in:1111: warning: do not use m4_regexp: use regexp or m4_bregexp

aclocal.m4:642: _AM_DIRNAME is expanded from...

configure.in:1111: the top level

 

and further down

Building modules, stage 2.

make -rR -f /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r3/scripts/Makefile.modpost

  scripts/mod/modpost -m  -i /usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r3/Module.symvers /var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0/drivers/lirc_dev/lirc_dev.o

/bin/sh: line 1: scripts/mod/modpost: No such file or directory

make[5]: *** [__modpost] Error 127

make[4]: *** [modules] Error 2

make[4]: Leaving directory `/usr/src/linux-2.6.11-gentoo-r3'

make[3]: *** [lirc_dev.o] Error 2

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0/drivers/lirc_dev'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0/drivers'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/lirc-0.7.0-r1/work/lirc-0.7.0'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: app-misc/lirc-0.7.0-r1 failed.

!!! Function src_compile, Line 118, Exitcode 2

!!! (no error message)

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message

```

any ideas, I have a pvr-350

----------

## nightmarez

is your remote control recognized by you kernel?

----------

## Elvis-Gauss

It's possible lirc does not support this remote  :Sad: 

I can't find it at list of supported remotes

http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/

----------

## Maedhros

Moved from Multimedia to Documentation, Tips & Tricks.

----------

## IvanYosifov

DetectiveInspekta,

Is the kernel in /usr/src/linux configured and built ?

Configure it with make xconfig ( or whatever you like ), build with make bzImage && make modules and try again.

----------

## DetectiveInspekta

I think so, I have used genkernal so I think its done already

----------

## IvanYosifov

Well - make sure of it - if not there will be no /usr/src/linux/scripts/mod/modpost and packages in portage that contain kernel modules will not build correcly.

Do you have the file /usr/src/linux/scripts/mod/modpost ?

----------

## Mental

 *Elvis-Gauss wrote:*   

> It's possible lirc does not support this remote 
> 
> I can't find it at list of supported remotes
> 
> http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/

 

In my humble opinion, this is NOT a final list of supported remotes, but just a list configuration files mapping the buttons of different remote controls. I didn't find my remote there, but i used irrecord to create such config for myself. Yesterday, I even submitted it to the e-mail address provided, so my Sony remote might just show up there some fine day.  :Smile: 

----------

## DetectiveInspekta

 *IvanYosifov wrote:*   

> Well - make sure of it - if not there will be no /usr/src/linux/scripts/mod/modpost and packages in portage that contain kernel modules will not build correcly.
> 
> Do you have the file /usr/src/linux/scripts/mod/modpost ?

 

Yep there is modpost.c and modpost.h

----------

## IvanYosifov

These are the sources modpost is built from.

I meant - is the binary there ? The binary is named "modpost", no suffixes.

----------

## benow

I emerged using 

```
LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=serial"
```

 and mod_serial and mod_dev are loaded on modprobe mod_serial.  mod_gpio does not exist (is that the pixelview_pro module?), and on modprobe lir_serial no /dev/lirc0 is created.  I've been trying to get this going for days with no luck.  Any suggestions?

EDIT:

Following in /etc/modules.d/lirc did it

```
alias char-major-61  lirc_serial

options lirc_serial irq=4 io=0x3f8

install lirc_serial /bin/setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none ;\

    /sbin/modprobe --ignore-install lirc_serial

```

followed by modules-update.

----------

## Headrush

I have an saa7134 based tv card and the remote is supported. When I compile lirc, it finishes but i get these messages:

```
WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/misc/lirc_gpio.ko needs unknown symbol bttv_read_gpio

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/misc/lirc_gpio.ko needs unknown symbol bttv_get_cardinfo

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/misc/lirc_gpio.ko needs unknown symbol bttv_get_gpio_queue

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/misc/lirc_gpio.ko needs unknown symbol bttv_write_gpio

WARNING: //lib/modules/2.6.14-gentoo-r2/misc/lirc_gpio.ko needs unknown symbol bttv_gpio_enable 
```

Does this mean I have to compile the bttv module into my kernel even though my tv card isn't based on that chipset?

----------

## Izydorr

I will join to the above question because I have exactly the same problem.

----------

## feiner

Hello, at the above two posters you need to compile the mentioned symbols into your kernel or as modules easiest way is cd /usr/src/linux nano .config and ^w then type the name then recompile your kernel and modules. Or you could use whatever editor you wanna use i suppose. Now on to my quick question, how exactly would i fill in the LIRC_OPTS line if I wanna make 2 drivers namely the hauppauge and creative live drive ones? I've tried putting --with_driver=hauppauge --with_driver=creative_livedrive in the same LIRC_OPTS quotes along with many other things but I can't seem to get both working at the same time I can get each one working seperately though.

----------

## dreadhead

Hello!

Does anyone know which driver I have to use for the internal IrDA connector on my (ASUS) Mainboard?

For the PVR-350 and I think all other Hauppauge-Cards except the Ir-Blaster on the new PVR-150:

Try a different lircd-version. I had compile problems with 0.7.x but it works great with 0.8.x. Also make sure that in your kernel under Device Drivers -> I2C -> Bit-banging Interface is enabled. 

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

(Enable I2C support and recompile and install the kernel)

LIRC_OPTS="--with-driver=hauppauge"

----------

## DrDoverylittle

I have a question concerning using the remote with different applications.

I see in the config file ~/.lircrc you can specify behaviour for different applications,

but when you have more than one application open at once, say for example

xmms and mythtv, do both programs get the remote button presses or only the app in focus ?

Is there some way to configure the remote to so that the remote button presses only go to a specified app,

i.e. on my Hauppauge remote i have TV,Video,Music,Pictures, etc buttons accross the top,

i would like to configure it so that when TV is pressed, mythtv receives further button presses and when

Video is pressed, mplayer gets the button presses and when Music is pressed, xmms gets the button presses.

This seems more like the usual mutli-prepose remote behaviour.

How can this be done ?

----------

## Elvis-Gauss

I think you can define different modes for the RC. Find example files and some documentation for irexec or .lircrc and see how it works. If you are using KDE you can use "KDE lirc server" : Contol Center -> Peripherals -> Remote Controls

----------

## Elvis-Gauss

I added .lircrc howto above in the apendix. I hope it works fine. I'll try to fix some problems when they accure

----------

## Izydorr

DrDoverylittle I think I have exactly what You ask for. I use my remote to control few apps. Below is my .lircrc file, You should be able to get the idea from it.

```

################# any(global) ################

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = source

    mode = select

end

################# select ################

begin select

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = 1

    mode = tvtime

    config = xmessage -center -timeout 1 "\n\n   ***   TV   ***   \n\n" &

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = 2

    mode = mplayer

    config = xmessage -center -timeout 1 "\n\n   ***   VIDEO   ***   \n\n" &

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = 3

    mode = xmms

    config = xmessage -center -timeout 1 "\n\n   ***   MUZYKA   ***   \n\n" &

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = 4

    mode = gqview

    config = xmessage -center -timeout 1 "\n\n   ***   ZDJÊCIA   ***   \n\n" &

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = 0

    mode = system

    config = xmessage -center -timeout 1 "\n\n   ***   SYSTEM   ***   \n\n" &

end

end select

################# mplayer ################

begin mplayer

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = mplayer

    button = power

    config = quit

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = mplayer

    button = function

    config = pause

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = mplayer

    button = vol+

    config = volume 1

    repeat = 100

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = mplayer

    button = vol-

    config = volume -1

    repeat = 100

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = mplayer

    button = ch+

    config = pt_step 1

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = mplayer

    button = ch-

    config = pt_step -1

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = mplayer

    button = zoom

    config = vo_fullscreen

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = mplayer

    button = 1

    config = seek -10

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = mplayer

    button = 4

    config = seek -60

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = mplayer

    button = 3

    config = seek 10

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = mplayer

    button = 6

    config = seek 60

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = mplayer

    button = 7

    config = audio_delay +0.1

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = mplayer

    button = 9

    config = audio_delay -0.1

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = mplayer

    button = freeze

    config = gui_play

    config = gui_stop

end

end mplayer

################# tvtime ################

begin tvtime

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = power

    config = tvtime &

    config = tvtime-command quit

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = 1

    repeat = 2

    config = tvtime-command channel_1

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = 2

    repeat = 2

    config = tvtime-command channel_2

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = 3

    repeat = 2

    config = tvtime-command channel_3

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = 4

    repeat = 2

    config = tvtime-command channel_4

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = 5

    repeat = 2

    config = tvtime-command channel_5

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = 6

    repeat = 2

    config = tvtime-command channel_6

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = 7

    repeat = 2

    config = tvtime-command channel_7

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = 8

    repeat = 2

    config = tvtime-command channel_8

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = 9

    repeat = 2

    config = tvtime-command channel_9

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = 0

    repeat = 2

    config = tvtime-command channel_0

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = zoom

    config = tvtime-command toggle_fullscreen

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = loop

    config = tvtime-command channel_jump

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = chan+

    repeat = 100

    config = tvtime-command channel_up

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = chan-

    repeat = 100

    config = tvtime-command channel_down

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = vol+

    repeat = 100

    config = tvtime-command mixer_up

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = vol-

    repeat = 100

    config = tvtime-command mixer_down

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = mute

    config = tvtime-command mixer_toggle_mute

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = function

    config = tvtime-command picture

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = fn+

    repeat = 100

    config = tvtime-command picture_up

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = fn-

    repeat = 100

    config = tvtime-command picture_down

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = freeze

    config = tvtime-command screenshot

end

end tvtime

################# xmms ################

begin xmms

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = power

    config = xmms &

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = xmms

    button = power

    config = quit

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = xmms

    button = 2

    config = play

    config = stop

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = xmms

    button = 1

    config = bwd

    repeat = 100

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = xmms

    button = 3

    config = fwd

    repeat = 100

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = xmms

    button = chan+

    config = next

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = xmms

    button = chan-

    config = prev

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = xmms

    button = vol+

    config = vol_up

    repeat = 100

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = xmms

    button = vol-

    config = vol_down

    repeat = 100

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = xmms

    button = function

    config = playpause

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = xmms

    button = loop

    config = repeat

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = xmms

    button = scan

    config = shuffle

end

end xmms

################# zdjecia ################

begin gqview

begin

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog   = irxevent

    button = power

    config = Key ctrl-q GQview

end

begin

    prog   = irxevent

    remote = pixelviewp

    button = zoom

    config = Key v GQview

end

begin

    prog   = irxevent

    remote = pixelviewp

    button = fn+

    repeat = 5

config = Key Prior GQview

end

begin

    prog   = irxevent

    remote = pixelviewp

    button = reset

    config = Key Home GQview

end

begin

    prog   = irxevent

    remote = pixelviewp

    button = fn-

    config = Key End GQview

end

begin

    prog   = irxevent

    remote = pixelviewp

    button = freeze

    repeat = 5

    config = Key Next GQview

end

begin

    prog   = irxevent

    button = 1

    repeat = 5

    config = Key 1 GQview

end

begin

    prog   = irxevent

    button = 4

    repeat = 5

    config = Key minus GQview

end

begin

    prog   = irxevent

    button = 5

    repeat = 5

    config = Key KP_Multiply GQview

end

begin

    prog   = irxevent

    button = 6

    repeat = 5

    config = Key plus GQview

end

begin

    prog   = irxevent

    button = 2

    config = Key bracketleft GQview

end

begin

    prog   = irxevent

    button = 3

    config = Key bracketright GQview

end

begin

    prog   = irxevent

    button = function

    config = Key s GQview

end

end gqview

################# system ################

begin system

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = power

    config = sudo /sbin/shutdown -h now

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = tv/fm

    config = ~/bin/shutdown_30 &

    config = ~/bin/shutdown_60 &

    config = ~/bin/shutdown_120 &

    config = ~/bin/shutdown_anuluj &

end

begin 

    remote = pixelviewp

    prog = irexec

    button = scan

    config = ~/bin/shutdown_anuluj &

end

end system

```

I use one key to switch modes. I press the key and then press "1" to control tvtime, "2" to control mplayer and so on.

----------

## Elvis-Gauss

Well, here is my .lircrc file. It shows which mode is turned on and has some extra features  :Smile: 

If you want to get it work you must install xosd  :Smile:  This program is used to display the mode's name on the center of the screen.

If you want to see the other avaible fonts emerge xfontsel.

Have fun  :Smile:   :Cool:   :Twisted Evil: 

# MODES' DEINITIONS

begin

	flags = startup_mode

	mode = tvtime

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = source

	config = osd_cat -p middle -A center -f "-*-times-bold-r-*-*-40-*-100-100-*-*-*-*" -c blue -d 1 -s 1 .mode_status

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	flags = mode

	mode = select

	button = scan

	config = echo "Select" > .mode_status && osd_cat -p middle -A center -f "-*-times-bold-r-*-*-40-*-100-100-*-*-*-*" -c blue -d 1 -s 1 .mode_status

end

begin select

begin

	prog = irexec

    flags = quit

    button = 1

    mode = tvtime

    config = echo "TvTime" > .mode_status && osd_cat -p middle -A center -f "-*-times-bold-r-*-*-40-*-100-100-*-*-*-*" -c blue -d 1 -s 1 .mode_status

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	flags = quit

	button = 2

	mode = mplayer

	config = echo "MPlayer" > .mode_status && osd_cat -p middle -A center -f "-*-times-bold-r-*-*-40-*-100-100-*-*-*-*" -c blue -d 1 -s 1 .mode_status

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	flags = quit

	button = 3

	mode = amarok

	config = echo "AmaroK" > .mode_status && osd_cat -p middle -A center -f "-*-times-bold-r-*-*-40-*-100-100-*-*-*-*" -c blue -d 1 -s 1 .mode_status

end

begin 

	prog = irexec

	flags = quit

	button = 4

	mode = kopete

	config = echo "Kopete" > .mode_status && osd_cat -p middle -A center -f "-*-times-bold-r-*-*-40-*-100-100-*-*-*-*" -c blue -d 1 -s 1 .mode_status

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	flags = quit

	button = 0

	mode = volume

	config = echo "Volume" > .mode_status && osd_cat -p middle -A center -f "-*-times-bold-r-*-*-40-*-100-100-*-*-*-*" -c blue -d 1 -s 1 .mode_status

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	flags = quit

	button = function

	mode = system

	config = echo "System" > .mode_status && osd_cat -p middle -A center -f "-*-times-bold-r-*-*-40-*-100-100-*-*-*-*" -c blue -d 1 -s 1 .mode_status

end

end select

begin system

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = fn+

	config = poweroff

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = fn-

	config = reboot

end

end system

# Main Volume

begin volume

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = 1

	config = dcop kicker Mixer0 increaseVolume 0

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = 2

	config = dcop kicker Mixer0 increaseVolume 1

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = 3

	config = dcop kicker Mixer0 increaseVolume 6

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = 1

	config = dcop kicker Mixer0 increaseVolume 0

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = 2

	config = dcop kicker Mixer0 increaseVolume 1

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = 3

	config = dcop kicker Mixer0 increaseVolume 6

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = 4

	config = dcop kicker Mixer0 decreaseVolume 0

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = 5

	config = dcop kicker Mixer0 decreaseVolume 1

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = 6

	config = dcop kicker Mixer0 decreaseVolume 6

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = 4

	config = dcop kicker Mixer0 decreaseVolume 0

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = 5

	config = dcop kicker Mixer0 decreaseVolume 1

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = 6

	config = dcop kicker Mixer0 decreaseVolume 6

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = mute

	config = dcop kicker Mixer0 toggleMute 0

end

end volume

# KOPETE

begin kopete

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = freeze

	config = dcop kopete mainWindow show

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = reset

	config = dcop kopete mainWindow hide

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = fn+

	config = dcop kopete KopeteChatWindow show

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = fn-

	config = dcop kopete KopeteChatWindow hide

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = 1

	config = dcop kopete KopeteIface setAway "Switched to away by the RC"

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = function

	config = dcop kopete KopeteIface setAvailable

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = chan+

	config = dcop kopete KopeteIface connectAll

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = chan-

	config = dcop kopete KopeteIface disconnectAll

end

end kopete

# AMAROK

begin amarok

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = function

	config = dcop amarok player pause

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = reset

	config = dcop amarok player play

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = mute

	config = dcop amarok player mute

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = fn+

	config = dcop amarok player next

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = fn-

	config = dcop amarok player prev

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = vol+

	config = dcop amarok player volumeUp

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = vol-

	config = dcop amarok player volumeDown

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = freeze

	config = dcop amarok player stop

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = chan+

	config = dcop amarok player enableRepeatTrack 1

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = chan-

	config = dcop amarok player enableRepeatTrack 0

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = +100

	config = dcop amarok player showOSD

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = tv/fm

	config = dcop amarok MainApplication-Interface quit

end

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = power

	config = amarok

end

end amarok

# The following defines most of the common buttons found on a remote and

# what commads they would map to inside tvtime.

begin tvtime

    begin

	prog = irexec

	button = POWER

	config = tvtime &

	config = tvtime-command QUIT

    end

    begin

	prog = irexec

        button = +100

	config = tvtime-command SCREENSHOT

    end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = tv/fm

    config = tvtime-command DISPLAY_INFO

    repeat = 1

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = ZOOM

    config = tvtime-command TOGGLE_FULLSCREEN

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = MUTE

    config = tvtime-command TOGGLE_MUTE

    repeat = 0

end

# Menu navigation.

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = CHAN+

    config = tvtime-command UP

    repeat = 0

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = CHAN-

    config = tvtime-command DOWN

    repeat = 0

end

#####VOLUME UP 3 TIMES

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = VOL+

    config = tvtime-command RIGHT

    repeat = 1

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = VOL+

    config = tvtime-command RIGHT

    repeat = 1

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = VOL+

    config = tvtime-command RIGHT

    repeat = 1

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = VOL-

    config = tvtime-command LEFT

    repeat = 1

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = VOL-

    config = tvtime-command LEFT

    repeat = 1

end

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = VOL-

    config = tvtime-command LEFT

    repeat = 1

end

####END SOUND CONFIG

begin

    prog = irexec

    button = LOOP

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_JUMP

    repeat = 1

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 1

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_1

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 2

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_2

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 3

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_3

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 4

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_4

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 5

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_5

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 6

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_6

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 7

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_7

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 8

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_8

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 9

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_9

end

begin

    prog   = irexec

    button = 0

    config = tvtime-command CHANNEL_0

end

end tvtime

##### MPLAYER CONFIGURATION

begin mplayer

begin

	prog = irexec

	button = power

	config = mplayer ~/Cinema/*

end

begin

     button = 1

     prog = mplayer

     config = contrast 10

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = 2

     prog = mplayer

     config = contrast -10

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = 4

     prog = mplayer

     config = gamma 10

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = 5

     prog = mplayer

     config = gamma -10

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = 7

     prog = mplayer

     config = brightness 10

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = 8

     prog = mplayer

     config = brightness -10

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = zoom

     prog = mplayer

     config = vo_fullscreen

     repeat = 1

end

begin

     button = vol+

     prog = mplayer

     config = volume 1

     repeat = 1

end

begin

    button = vol-

    prog = mplayer

    config = volume -1

    repeat = 1

end

begin

    button = fn+

    prog = mplayer

    config = seek +10

    repeat = 1

end

begin

    button = fn-

    prog = mplayer

    config = seek -10

    repeat = 1

end

begin

    button = tv/fm

    prog = mplayer

    config = quit

    repeat = 1

end

begin

    button = reset

    prog = mplayer

    config = seek -500

    repeat = 1

end

begin

    button = freeze

    prog = mplayer

    config = seek 500

    repeat = 1

end

begin

    button = mute

    prog = mplayer

    config = mute

end

begin

    button = function

    prog = mplayer

    config = pause

end

end mplayer

----------

## marco007

i have kworld global tv treminator (saa7134 card=65 tuner=54)

how to i get lirc work?

----------

## dreadhead

 *marco007 wrote:*   

> i have kworld global tv treminator (saa7134 card=65 tuner=54)
> 
> how to i get lirc work?

 

by following the howto on the top of this thread.

----------

## marco007

 *dreadhead wrote:*   

>  *marco007 wrote:*   i have kworld global tv treminator (saa7134 card=65 tuner=54)
> 
> how to i get lirc work? 
> 
> by following the howto on the top of this thread.

 

http://lirc.sourceforge.net/remotes/

ther`s only kworld-878 conf  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## dreadhead

you can write the conf file on your own. First get sure the Ir receiver is recognized. load the right module (I don't know whitch one, you have to find out) and look for /dev/lirc/0. If you can find this file, cat it and press some keys on the remote. If you get any output you can begin setting up the lircd.conf.

----------

## marco007

i tried emerge lirc with  lirc_devices->irdeo_remote,inputlirc,irdeo ,inputlirc,irreal,imon,avermedia,kworld and flyvideo

and i get no signal  :Confused:  (cat dev/lirc/0)

tv-card http://www.pcdirectsource.com/Item.cfm?ID=1820

----------

## sidious

lirc won't work on my laptop (Acer Extensa 3001 WLMi)

I emerged lirc with sir modul, downloaded the config-file for my RC an saved it to /etc/lircd.conf

dmesg after modprobe lirc_sir

```

lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61 

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0

lirc_sir: I/O port 0x03e8, IRQ 4.

lirc_sir: Installed.

```

ls -l /dev/lirc/0

```

crw-rw---- 1 root root 61, 0 23. Sep 12:07 /dev/lirc/0

```

/usr/sbin/lircd -d /dev/lirc/0 -H default -n

```

lircd-0.8.0[6221]: lircd(sir) ready

```

cat /dev/lirc/0 shows nothing when I press any button on the RC

irw /dev/lirc/0 fails with:

```

connect: Connection refused

```

irw without options works, the deamon says

```

lircd-0.8.0[6221]: accepted new client on /dev/lircd

```

but nothing happens pressing buttons on the RC...  :Crying or Very sad: 

same with modul lirc_serial, just dmesg differs after loading the modul

```
lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61 

lirc_serial: auto-detected active low receiver

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0

```

I tried kernel 2.6.17-gentoo-r8 and vanilla-2.6.17.11

lirc-0.8.0-r5

any ideas?

----------

## twipsta

I am getting the same problem, and have tried everything I can find online, gone thru countless HOWTO's (including the ones in gentoo-wiki) and have spent almost a whole week trying to nut this problem out.

I have 2 IR Receivers. One built from a kit I bought at the local Jaycar shop (KC5366, it's actually a Silicon Chip kit), and one I built as per http://www.lirc.org/receivers.html.

Both receivers work flawlessly in Windows (the kit receiver using Girder, the other using WinLirc)

I built the second one as I couldn't figure out how to get the kit receiver to work under lirc (It needs to be talked to @ 9600 baud) and yet still nothing.

So I booted up windows, chucked both receivers in and ran WinLirc. After selecting com2 I brought up the Raw Data window started pushing buttons and all of a sudden I'm overwhelmed with output. I even had both receivers working side by side (one with WinLirc, one with Girder) and started having remote wars with my flatmates (we where bored  :Razz: )

Jump back into gentoo and again nothing.

'dmesg | grep lirc' gives me this:

```
lirc_dev: IR Remote Control driver registered, at major 61

lirc_serial: auto-detected active low receiver

lirc_dev: lirc_register_plugin: sample_rate: 0
```

So as far as I can tell it is detecting at least 1 IR receiver (The lirc homebrew comes up as "active low" and the kit comes back as "active high") but no matter which way I try and sample data from it I get absolutley nothing. (irw, 'cat /dev/lirc/0', 'mode2 -d /dev/lirc/0' and cat-ing the serial ports after rmmod lirc_serial and lirc_dev, then modprobe 8250)

Oh yer, as you could probably tell, kernel serial support is modular and is not loaded at startup. And I just recompiled my kernel just in case.

Does anyone have any idea of what I've done wrong? I would be greatful for any help in this matter  :Smile: 

----------

## twipsta

Man I feel like a twat.

After a good nights sleep, I woke up, typed 'depmod -a' then ran xmode2 and voila! I had a signal!

I guess I forgot to run depmod last night :/

Got the depmod idea from http://lnx.manoweb.com/lirc/?partType=section&partName=lirc

So yer, sidious - See if that solves you're problem too.

----------

## Elvis-Gauss

You can try irrecord. It creates config files for your remote control whe you press its buttons. (If there isn't any config files on that website)

----------

## twipsta

Yeah irrecord works great .... once you have all the modules configured and loaded in the proper order. that and making sure the system realises there's a few new modules and devices to look out for.

See my problem was stupidity .... I did everything fine, except for running depmod afterwards. As soon as I executed that magical command my IR unit sprung to life (and then spent the next 10mins mucking around in xmode2 roflmao   :Cool: )

Seeing as I had already got the unit up and running in Windows using WinLirc, I cheated and grabbed the remote control config file and chucked it in lirc.

Emerged the xmms lirc plugin, set it up and then spent the next 20mins or so freaking out me flat-mate as he watches my computer start doing things by itself. (Tho atm, I have more fun in Windows. Got a second remote for Windows with a few more buttons and set it up for basic mouse control, winamp functions and monitor standby. Try it on a PC newbie at a party one time, it's hillarious  :Wink: )

Now if only i could be bothered figuring out a semi-easy way to set up monitor standby and maybe even a simple OSD. My life would be complete .... 'till the next project lol

----------

## gentunian

I surf all the web searching for a "how-to-lirc-with-creative-infra-cd". I found this:

[url]

http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1263685&forum_id=16771

[/url]

But i wasnt to much help. Does anybody know how to use LIRC with the CREATIVE INFRA CD ROM?

I compiled the kernel with SCSI emulation, and i tried all the things that says in that url. The thing is, either with the driver "creative_infracd"[url] or "serial" it doesnt create a /dev/lirc/0 [/url]or /dev/lirc.

I made the basic receiver (rs232) in lirc.org. But neither is working for me. Any help? Thanks.

----------

## twipsta

In my (so far limited) experience with lirc, the easiest device to get set up is the homebrew serial device.

I was getting extremely frustrated at the fact i couldn't use my original serial IR kit with lirc as i could use it flawlessly in girder.

So yer, built the one on lirc.org, plugged her in and crossed me fingers ..... still nothing.

Then my brain decided to work for a split second and gave me the wonderful idea of trying the device in Winblows XP using WinLirc. To my surprise it started working worked straight away!

So now i knew I had two working serial IR devices that functioned in two seperate programs under Windows .... kinda ruled out hardware probs.

So back in linux I went, emerging and remerging lirc with various options and different USE flags. Still nothing! (Was about this time windows enticed me back .... I missed my games and my remote. can live without one of them, not both!)

I was getting to the point of trying almost anything. Good thing to (as my previous posts suggest) I forgot run 'depmod -a' so I don't think all the required modules where being loaded.

I'd recommend trying to get the serial IR device working first. That way you know lirc is up and running properly and it should be relatively to rebuild the lirc package with the creative infra driver.

Oh and if ya don't want ya Infra-CD I'll gladly buy it off ya. Me dad had one when I was younger (going back almost a decade now lol) and it was awesome. Not only did it worked great, it looked great  :Smile: 

It was that cdrom that got me intrigued with the concept of a computer jukebox (well now they're called Media Centers but same thing lol)

----------

## gentunian

well i realized how to get working with the serial device. I forgot to:

$ setserial /dev/ttyS0 uart none

to put the module lirc-serial. And that's all, its working fine. But the infracd driver is not working. I think i'll use the serial device for now on. Thanks

----------

## twipsta

Damn shame you cant get the InfraCD going .... would go awesome in a small media center. Have you tried doing a google for something like 'infracd lirc' or 'infracd lirc howto' there's gotta be someone out there that has successfully got it working.

Now you've got the fun part, recording each of you're remotes button codes and setting up IRKick (or similar)

I haven't spent too much time on this part (keep getting distracted by win32 games :S) but i have set mine up to load xmms when I press the Audio button, closes it with the Power button and due to the fact I'm using the remote from an old Bt878 capture card I acquired I had to map play/pause/stop/etc. to the menu navigation buttons. Might just get one of those nifty universal remotes with an LCD screen and really geekify my house lol.

Nothing like lazing back in your couch controlling ya linux box with a remote eh?  :Smile: 

----------

## gentunian

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Have you tried doing a google for something like 'infracd lirc' or 'infracd lirc howto' there's gotta be someone out there that has successfully got it working. 
> 
> 

 

I found this, it was helpless for me.

http://sourceforge.net/forum/forum.php?thread_id=1263685&forum_id=16771

But now i'm using my ph*l*ps remote control i found in:

http://lirc.org/remotes/

Its working fine, but audacious hangs sometimes. 

So, happy remoting?  :Very Happy: 

----------

## twipsta

Lucky bugger! I had to get irrecord to learn my remote lol.

I also have a similar bug with XMMS. Depending what mood it's in it will occasionally freeze on me. Usually takes a while for it to happen, or when I try and show it off lol. I'm not 100% sure but I think it might be something in the lirc plug-in for XMMS (in my case) but it can get frustrating. Maybe I'll map one of the buttons to run a script that will grab the process id of XMMS and issue a kill command to it. Wouldn't fix the problem, but would make it a bit more bearable.

Interesting. The guy says it needs SCSI emulation/CD-Support built in to the kernel. I did some more googling and it does indeed seem like it needs ide-scsi emulation:

```
The lirc daemon has code directly for support for the creative infra-cd drives. I looked through the code, and found out why it doesn't work anymore- it assumes that the ide-scsi driver is to be used, and so it makes use of scsi calls.
```

(Extract from http://geexbox.org/forum/viewtopic.php?p=19088&sid=2f41372b822fda06a2f0247a318781d1)

I'm not too sure how to enable scsi emulation, but i did a quick google and found a Gentoo Wiki article describing how to enable scsi emulation for IDE burners, but it looks like it may do the trick for you too: http://gentoo-wiki.com/SCSI_Burning

Give that a shot, then according to that post:

```
4 - either "ln -s /dev/sgX /dev/lirc" or start lircd with "--device=/dev/sgX", where X is the number of the drive. If you have no SCSI drives, for example, it should be /dev/sg0.
```

I wish I could help you further, but without a drive to play with myself I can only make suggestions lol.

Tho if i find one on ebay cheap enough i might grab one for my media center project  :Smile: 

Good luck! lol

----------

## gentunian

well i realized how to put the scsi emulation. The module sg and ide-scsi creates de host emulation and the device /dev/sgX (sg0 and sg1)and i passed the append="hdX=ide-scsi" to the kernel boot parameters. The thing was my cd-rom drive was missconfigured i dont know why, it was selected as a slave where there was no master! (i still dont know why worked fine). I emerged lirc with LIRC_DEVICE="creative_infracd" in the /etc/make.conf file, and when i do:

(The emulation works fine, I've mounted a cdrom and i've read the data inside)

```

$ lircd -d /dev/sg0

$ irw

```

lircd hangs and exit (caught signal), BUT with /dev/sg1 (that is the device that i should use), irw waits for signals and lircd is running correctly. I downloaded the lirc.conf from the remote's page, and nothing happens. Then i try:

```

$ cat /dev/sg1

```

And the results are the same. I think its not fully supported, i'm thinking in how without specific modules the cd-drive would send signals to the socket...  :Confused:  ...How the generic driver (scsi) knows that the drive has a IR receiver?? Isnt there any specific module for the INFRA CD DRIVE?

Well, the truth is that i'm doing this because it becames a challenge for me, because the serial device its working really good, and also because "..sharing data is a step to a community..." Well, thats all...for now.  :Smile: 

----------

## imanassypov

Is compiling the driver for remote in the kernel self-exclusive with specifying LIRC_DEVICES?

I noticed that if I compile the driver in the kernel, I dont even start the lircd and I still get output from the remote right onto my console, but not all codes match. Do you guys know where the in-kernel driver picks up the key mappings from?

Thanks!

-igor

----------

## vaquerito

Hi, I've spent quite some time between howtos and googling around, trying to find out how to make my usb ir dongle work with lirc.

Though the official faq say it's technically impossible to use usb dongle, they also state that's not true at all and lying around google it seems someone could get this chip do the work.

My device has a KC-180 chip:

```

bash-3.1# lsusb

Bus 4 Device 1: ID 0000:0000

Bus 3 Device 2: ID 050f:0180 KC Technology, Inc. KC-180 IrDA Dongle

Bus 3 Device 1: ID 0000:0000
```

which seems one of the few supported, and in fact the hardware-side part seems ok:

1- Support in kernel is compiled and going

2- Load the modules

```

modprobe -r ir-usb

modprobe irda

modprobe irda-usb

modprobe irtty-sir

modprobe ircomm-tty

irattach irda0 -s

```

3- Watch dmesg:

```

NET: Registered protocol family 23

IRDA-USB found at address 2, Vendor: 50f, Product: 180

IrDA: Registered device irda0

usbcore: registered new driver irda-usb

USB IrDA support registered

IrCOMM protocol (Dag Brattli)
```

4- irda0 interface is up:

```

irda0     Link encap:IrLAP  HWaddr ef:04:37:e5

          UP RUNNING NOARP  MTU:2048  Metric:1

          RX packets:26 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:4468 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:8

          RX bytes:702 (702.0 b)  TX bytes:76590 (74.7 KiB)
```

5- the receiver is listening and can sense the gsm-phone infrared (as a try)

```

21:10:05.396617 xid:cmd ef0437e5 > ffffffff S=6 s=0 (14)

21:10:05.484621 xid:cmd ef0437e5 > ffffffff S=6 s=1 (14)

21:10:05.572626 xid:cmd ef0437e5 > ffffffff S=6 s=2 (14)

21:10:05.660634 xid:cmd ef0437e5 > ffffffff S=6 s=3 (14)

21:10:05.748637 xid:cmd ef0437e5 > ffffffff S=6 s=4 (14)

21:10:05.824871 xid:rsp ef0437e5 < 320c0000 S=6 s=4 Nokia 8310 hint=b125 [ PnP Modem Fax Telephony IrCOMM IrOBEX ] (27)

21:10:05.836638 xid:cmd ef0437e5 > ffffffff S=6 s=5 (14)

21:10:05.924647 xid:cmd ef0437e5 > ffffffff S=6 s=* nabucodonosor hint=0400 [ Computer ] (29)

30 packets received by filter
```

When I finally start the lirc daemon, udev creates the right device (/dev/lircd and /dev/lirc0) but nonetheless no imput 

from remote with irrecord or xmode2.....  :Mad: 

At the moment I'm stuck in here and any suggestion is welcome

Thanx   :Very Happy: 

----------

## gentunian

 *imanassypov wrote:*   

> Is compiling the driver for remote in the kernel self-exclusive with specifying LIRC_DEVICES?
> 
> I noticed that if I compile the driver in the kernel, I dont even start the lircd and I still get output from the remote right onto my console, but not all codes match. Do you guys know where the in-kernel driver picks up the key mappings from?
> 
> Thanks!
> ...

 

mmh...i dont really know if this answers your question, but try:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ cat /proc/devices
> 
> 

 

Then try to figure out which one could be the lirc device. For example:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> chaplin linux # cat /proc/devices
> 
> Character devices:
> ...

 

That's a clue! What is telling you this info is the major number of the devices, that is the number with is registered in the kernel. Then you could do:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> chaplin dev # ls -lR | grep -e "^./\|61"
> 
> ...
> ...

 

(the expresion "^./\|61" is only to know the directory it belongs the entry...it may be empty is it does not match, but its no important for us at this point)

Then you can see 2 numbers seperated by a comma. That is the major number and the minor number. So, in /dev/lirc/ there's a device registered with a major number 61. That is the device you are looking for. I hope this is what you want to know. Later

----------

## gentunian

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> When I finally start the lirc daemon, udev creates the right device (/dev/lircd and /dev/lirc0) but nonetheless no imput 
> 
> from remote with irrecord or xmode2..... 
> ...

 

Did you look at /etc/conf.d/lircd?

If your device is /edv/lirc0, then you should put in /etc/conf.d/lircd:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> LIRCD_OPTS="-d /dev/lirc0"
> 
> 

 

to tell the socket to use that device. In my case is: /dev/lirc/0  :Smile: 

Also, you may be watching the logs (tail -f /var/log/messages). The first time i try, when i launched the daemon, it stops by a caught signal, but the only way to know is to watch the system log. OR, you could try to launch it manually:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ lircd -d /dev/lirc0 --nodaemon
> 
> 

 

to see if it crash.

----------

